# 1955 schwinn DX 20 inch original paint!



## Cory (Apr 15, 2014)

Bought this yestersay for my 4 year old to ride. I just love it, my wife has taken my word on it that its super cool. I'm in need of some tires for it. My number 1 choice would be some solid cream but if anyone has anything I could use and buy off you I'm open to suggestions.  It has 20 inch S2's.  Just wanted to share my treasure. 
















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I527 using Tapatalk


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 15, 2014)

Super cool, what a great first bike!


----------



## Mybluevw (Apr 15, 2014)

I have a pair of blackwall Carlisle lightning darts that are NOS if you want something vintage.

Send me a PM if you are interested.


----------



## jpromo (Apr 15, 2014)

That's killer! Personally, cream tires or whitewalls on white wheels is a no-no. It looks weird and draws attention away from the awesomeness that is the rest of the bike. Get some meaty blackwalls and call it good. Or lace up chrome S-2s if you like the cream idea.

My first bike was a department store mountain bike. It lasted maybe 3 years. Your kid can give this sucker to his kids. Enjoy!


----------



## Cory (Apr 15, 2014)

Thanks mybluevw, I'm going to see what I bump into at long beach veterans show on 4/27. Im really down for some white walls. But your black walls are very tempting.  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I527 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Apr 15, 2014)

*Cool DX!*

Really great bike.  I would go with the vintage tires.


----------

